# #TheBig1



## Nathan Barnes (Jun 18, 2018)

What an awesome event Diabetes UK organised for Saturday 16th June.
I was able to share my 40 years of T1D with a number of 16 to 25 year olds and learned a lot from them and how Diabetes management, although much better now than in 1978 still has negative effects on amongst a
Other things, work, pregnancy, travel and mental health.
And thank you for this amazing award too.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 18, 2018)

We missed you at the SW event and congratulations on your award.
Glad you had such a good day in Swindon.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2018)

Well done Nathan !


----------

